# US Nuke Documents



## Jimbob (May 23, 2020)

I am not sure if this is the correct place for this. US Army, Navy and Air force catalog of nuke test films, reports and manuals, etc by number from August 1945 thru 1963, including reports on the two we dropped on Japan. Covers US NBC capability in that period. Quality is poor because of a fire, water damage and it is an original from 1963. I hope someone will find this useful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## warbooklover (May 29, 2020)

The water spots and fire damage give it character... I lost a few hundred books myself in 1977 to the same predicament. Glad it came out the other side.

Thanks for sharing!


----------

